# Can't boot even to BIOS, black screen, NEED HELP



## XSI (Jun 26, 2014)

Hello You all, story is simple: new cooler Hyper Evo 212. My system is in system specs but in short:
Motherboard: Msi P7N Platinum 750i sli
RAM: 2x2 800 ddr2
VGA: 8800gt Msi Zilent
CPU: e8400@stock now.
Power supply: 650w Chieftec 80+

I took every hardware out of PC. installed backplate, put thermo paste, installed new cooler, put all component back together.
I have 3 pci-e slot, 2 screens, and 2 vga at hand.
Now I can not see even bios after boot, all I see no signal detected. I have tried: 8800 GT in all 3 pci-e with dvi connection to Samsung 22" monitor and 50" HDTV dvi-->to hdmi adapter. I have tried both dvi available.
I've tried 8500 gt VGA and DVI outputs, with both monitor and TV. In all 3 pci-e slots too.
I even tried to have both card at the same time one with vga another with DVI
btw I've tried 1 and 2 ram sticks in different slots too. Took out CMOS battery few times.
Took my pc apart and put everything back in.  (Yes I have all the connectors in place)
A lot of tries spend like whole day. No go 
Everything seems to work, fans are spinning, led are on, vga's fans spinning, psu too.
I had similar problem last year few times, reseating GPU like 20 times somehow solved the problem, so I think it is most likely my motherboard PCI-E lanes which have either bad contact or don't want to work at all.
Any idea what else I could try, as I said it worked for more than half a year till yesterday.
Psu ok (everything is spinning), 2 VGA's can't be bad borrowed from a friend today. Hdd, 3 of them can't fail at once, cooller applied correctly. Ram 2 sticks think is fine too never had any ram related error. Most likely motherboard, but, can 3 pci-e lanes get same problem at once.

ANY additional option I could try to make it work again, any ideas pls 
(buying changing something not an option)
Thx

P.S. I CAN NOT HEAR THE BEEP (when loading bios it was short beep always, now there isn't.)


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 26, 2014)

Something is shorted IMO. Check the back plate. Did it come with a gasket to place between the plate and board?


----------



## XSI (Jun 26, 2014)

back plate is protected with some antistatic stuff. my case is metal even if it touches backplate, not a metal on it


----------



## Tebu (Jun 26, 2014)

First take all hardisks and drives cords away from the motherboard. Minimum setting to motherboard: one memory stick, vga-card, jumpers to clear cmos and plug keybord with ps2 or usb(if motherboard uses/support usb keyboard in bios). If this won't work, try other vga-card or memory. Good luck !


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 26, 2014)

Here is a nice guide that gives some tips on the cooler installation --> [Guide] Installing Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO\Plus\X on Sockets...

It, also, mentions a few of the possible things overlooked... like using the proper standoffs, bracket holes, tightening, bent pins, etc.

Maybe, it can be of some help.


----------



## XSI (Jun 26, 2014)

Tebu said:


> First take all hardisks and drives cords away from the motherboard.
> *Did that*
> Minimum setting to motherboard: one memory stick, vga-card,
> *Did that too*
> ...



Here is a nice guide that gives some tips on the cooler installation--> *did all that thanks*


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 26, 2014)

re seat the cpu, most likely the cooler is either to tight or to lose or the cpu needs to be reseated after the change in socket tension 
else I would suspect that garbage chieftek power supply


----------



## Sasqui (Jun 27, 2014)

Throw the computer out the window. If that fails, take out mobo, psu.  Place on nonconductive surface (aka do a tabletop build).  Only connect optical disk + necessities.  See if she boots.

If she boots, take a belt of whiskey.

If she doesn't, two belts, repeat step 1 lol


----------



## XSI (Jun 27, 2014)

Sasqui thx for the laughs  even its not too funny for me :d.

_"else I would suspect *that garbage chieftek* power supply" - _that garbage works 6 years without any problems, was powering up overclocked system with sli. never had any problems and it isn't cheapo one like you can suspect. its is good quality 80+ unit.
Like I said I had cpu and cooler reseated already.


----------



## Law-II (Jun 27, 2014)

Hi

+1 OneMoar

Looking at the issue clinically; only thing that changed in the setup was a cooler. I do not think the TPU community is saying have not already covered off all the logical checks; however at some point in this procedure it went wrong. So the only way to stay logical is to rebuild the system and test it outside of the case.

*vga card blank screen @ Bios
**Clear CMOS: unplug 24pin 8/4pin power, remove lithium battery, short jumper [refer to user manual], [***while no hardware is attached and CPU removed]

reseat CPU; remount cooler

Use [minimal hardware setup]: PSU, Motherboard, CPU & Heatsink, Single stick of memory and vga card [plug-in keyboard and mouse - boot to bios] [***test with other RAM if possible borrow from a friend]

General Info *here*

_note:_ 6 years on that PSU is great, when did the warranty run out!

atb

Law-II


----------



## XSI (Jun 27, 2014)

I think it was 3 years warranty. Thx LAW very nice problem solving tree. How can I short this motherboard? I took battery few times. but I don't see the jumper you mentioned:
http://eu.msi.com/product/mb/P7N_SLI_Platinum__P7N_Zilent.html#/?div=Detail
that's my mobo.


----------



## Law-II (Jun 27, 2014)

Hi



XSI said:


> I think it was 3 years warranty. Thx LAW very nice problem solving tree. How can I short this motherboard? I took battery few times. but I don't see the jumper you mentioned:


 
This below MSI included a CMOS button rather than use a jumper [dose the same job]




Manual *here*

atb

Law-II


----------



## XSI (Jun 27, 2014)

Reseated everything one more time, did all you suggested, took it outside the case, cleared cmos, connected only basic hardware. connected mouse usb and keyboard PS2.
Same stuff it starts, I see the leds and fans cpu/vga spinning. Nothing on screan and no bios BEEP sound. Tried with/withoud hdd,
tried with 8500 Gt no power connector and 8800gt 6pin power connector. nothing. 
Tried Vga and DVi connection nothing.
Tried different PCI-E lanes, nothing.
Tried different ram sticks nothing.


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 27, 2014)

Take a few good hi res pics of the mounted cooler and post them...
May want to post some of the area around socket (top and bottom), with cooler removed, so the people can see any possible problems.
Because all of the going over this, and that, does not seem to be getting anywhere.

Worked before and now does not... it has to be something that happened when you changed it out.

Got a meter; check the PSU outputs.

Again, check to be sure that the cooler is not resting on those Caps surrounding the socket or the heat pipes/chipset heatsinks.
Does it have clearance between the memory and cooler/fan (depending on how you oriented it)? Or, is it pressing against it?
And, you plugged in the correct CPU power connectors.



XSI said:


> Nothing on screan and no bios BEEP sound.


You do have a speaker connected to the header, so you can hear the Beep Codes?


----------



## XSI (Jun 27, 2014)

Well I could try to post pictures later. I don't have speaker connected to the header, but there was always a beep when loading first screen before bios.
I had same/similar problem with his pc 2-3 times before, with previous cooler. 
My bet is something wrong is with my motherboard and either i will go to test it in repair shop or ill try to get another even basic Socket Lga775 motherboard and check it from there.
If its cpu, that would be not to hard to get it for cheap. here e8400 -e8600 possible to find for 20$ sometimes. Damn LGA775 MB are ridiculously expensive.
New 80$ for G31- G41, old/used 40$+ crazy if you think about it is 5-6 years later. 
Too much money  better to get new MB, AMD APU or even Pentium anniversary edition. And add new VGA later. But money is a huge deal at the moment, that's why I even bother to do something about this pc.


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 27, 2014)

did you PHYSICALLY remove the CPU from the socket and reinstall it ?


----------



## XSI (Jun 27, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> did you PHYSICALLY remove the CPU from the socket and reinstall it ?


yes 3 times.


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 27, 2014)

test with anouther power supply and or different motherboard
775 is old its about time for a upgrade


----------



## Sasqui (Jun 27, 2014)

XSI said:


> Well I could try to post pictures later. I don't have speaker connected to the header, but there was always a beep when loading first screen before bios.
> I had same/similar problem with his pc 2-3 times before, with previous cooler.
> My bet is something wrong is with my motherboard and either i will go to test it in repair shop or ill try to get another even basic Socket Lga775 motherboard and check it from there.
> If its cpu, that would be not to hard to get it for cheap. here e8400 -e8600 possible to find for 20$ sometimes. Damn LGA775 MB are ridiculously expensive.
> ...



That sucks!  I'll be putting up both a maximus formula x38 +E6600 and/or rampage formula x48 + E8600 for sale, but it won't be until the end of July.  If you are still looking then, welcome to the TPU "bro" deal.


----------



## abbutec (Jun 28, 2014)

XSI said:


> I think it was 3 years warranty. Thx LAW very nice problem solving tree. How can I short this motherboard? I took battery few times. but I don't see the jumper you mentioned:
> http://eu.msi.com/product/mb/P7N_SLI_Platinum__P7N_Zilent.html#/?div=Detail
> that's my mobo.


hello , i think its a circle ( 7mm) half black , other half white , near sata,power plugs . with a scruwdriver  u can shorten the 2 points inside .
otherwise its written in the manual , maybe .
wish u good news and stay cool ,byby


----------



## XSI (Aug 11, 2014)

Ok guys, looks like it was my old motherboard. Something went wrong and all 3 PCI-E stopped working. so I get a new motherboard p45 Asus P5Q Pro.
(used but I would say pretty cheap ~45$) I can sell it soon together with my e8400 and ram add few $ and get G3258 Pentium AE with Z97 mobo.
So thank you for your help I learned few things from your suggestions.

p.s. not related I started to play FarCry3 with this setup: CPU@3.0 Ghz. 8800GT and 1680x1050 low/medium settings and for my surprise, I can get about 40 fps LOL  I thought I will have ~10fps  and graphics looks amazing similar like first crisis but at much better fps.
so don't be afraid to try new game on old system 

Edit: PROBLEM SOLVED THX


----------

